
Clientside CoffeeScript with jQuery - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2011/05/30/clientside-coffeescript-with-jquery/
======
JeremyBanks
Is this meant to be published already? I'm having difficulty making sense of
it.

~~~
messel
Simple client side code sample followed by a reference to more elaborate
tutorials.

------
georgefox
Those iframes are nasty to deal with. 2000px tall and it still has a
scrollbar?

~~~
messel
Pardon that, the embedded JavaScript of markdown blows, plus an attached image
was coming through poorly.

